
DeepMind's 'Starcraft II' AI Is Now Better Than 99.98% of Human Players - pseudolus
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb5ny9/deepminds-starcraft-ii-ai-is-now-better-than-9998-of-human-players
======
olliej
While this is clearly an impressive accomplishment, blizzard has said each
season has ~150 _thousand_ 1v1 players.

That puts them around 300th (+/\- some unbound error margin), so I assume that
means much lower success against pro-level gamers.

I would be interested in seeing a new set of rematches, that don't silently
randomize which DM player the human players are up against. In the early
rounds the pro gamers were able to play much more effectively whenever they
knew which player they were against.

